# possible sensor problems



## stebay211 (Mar 9, 2004)

HI there, i need some help with my 87 300zx, non-turbo. its an automatic. just recently the speedometer has been reading really crazy and if i'm going over 30 it'll just read 0. also since that started happening, the car will have these sluggish hesitations. not when i'm accelerating, or braking, but if i'm coasting. it feels like the car physically slows itself down for about half a second, returns to normal, and then maybe does it a couple more times depending on how long i'm coasting for. i dont know how this happened, but i recently replaced my rear brake pads but i dont see how that could be related. also my suspension is in need of repair so it doesnt take bumps so well these days. i'm thinking maybe something got knocked loose, but i dont know where to start looking. please, help me if you can.
thanks, steve


----------

